# Thank u cable guy



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Customer called y is it wet when it rains you think this is y lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe he was out of silicon or epox.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what did he do, flagpole the vent and run the cable through it?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Am I seeing that correctly, does the cable go INTO the PVC and then up and out of the vent and then out onto the roof??...

If that's what he did he's a colossal idiot.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Am I seeing that correctly, does the cable go INTO the PVC and then up and out of the vent and then out onto the roof??...
> 
> If that's what he did he's a colossal idiot.


That's what I'm thinking. maybe a dish in the vent.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeb that jack ass drilled a hole through vent and ran wire


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

revenge said:


> Yeb that jack ass drilled a hole through vent and ran wire


wire comes from the roof?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

revenge said:


> Yep


Douche


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol

He just ran to a hole in the roof... Haha


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

U see al the duck tabe he also cracked the pipe took me three hours to repair:whistling2: teach him to mess with my my pipe btw mpltiplier for part was 5.75:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hack,....he should have cut in a santee...


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

You guys act Like there's some other "magical" way to do it. Looks textbook


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Hack,....he should have cut in a santee...


They require combos here for wire pulls lol


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> They require combos here for wire pulls lol


I hope the cable guy left some string in there for the phone guy....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> Took me three hours to repair:whistling2:


Milked the hell out of that one huh...

T&M I assume....:whistling2:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Of corse


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Im shocked.. ive seen some messed up cable installs... but really, WTF?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't get it, are you all saying its wrong to run cable wires that way? :sweatdrop:

Wouldn't be a possibility if it was cast iron. 

You know most of them get paid a nominal fee to run that stuff, so they cut corners to try and make a decent buck. Just like paying commission off of flat rate jobs.


----------

